# Sons first buck 12-1-14 & lifetime memory



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Took my son out opening day hoping he could just get off a shot off. We scouted Saturday before the opener and found a good natural funnel out of a heavy thicket. We proceeded to clear out a spot at the base of a large oak tree for Monday. In the process of clearing that area about one hour had 7 does move from that thicket and within 35 yds of that tree... 

Its Monday just breaking light and wooom shots start ringing from surrounding properties. Boy perks up & is on the ready with the 50 cal ..... nothing :'( clock keeps a ticking and before long its 10 am .... Son turns to me and tells me he is cold. Ok I reply let's go for a walk warm up a bit you just never know...... So off we go heading away from the truck to the opposite side of property. Its no more than 30 mins and we jump a tail wagger 60 yds in front of us. We slowly proceed to the area of that white flag and patiently wait for 15 with no luck. I quickly notice a huge valley to our right 100 yds or so & the wind was in our favor. I suggested to my son we should take a peek as maybe that deer will circle back around thru this valley...... We quickly make our way over to the edge overlooking this hardwood valley with a creek running thru the bottom of it. Skunked nothing .... Let's just sit here till 1130 and we will walk out back to the truck sure dad sounds great... 

Son sets up his chair right next to me sits down then........ 20 seconds.... go bye it sounds like a mack truck crashing thru the woods as its coming down the opposite hillside down to the creek... but this mack truck is sporting noticeable headgear at that distance... I can not believe my eyes ... The boy jets up now leaning against the tree .... This mack truck hits the creek and makes a Louie straight for us its closing the distance 125 115 100 80 75 yards and counting the muzzle is now at the ready when dad ! Dad when !!! ???? Wait wait soon as he clears that tree its wide open down there...... 65yds I am on him dad !!!! dad !!! Ok get ready 50.... 45 ..... Get ready get ready..... 40 yds wheatttttttttt kaboooommmmm ........


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Forgot the pics :'(


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice buck! Is this on public land


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I'd say you have a lifetime hunting partner! Until he meets a doe( girlfriend) Something like that will last forever! Great job.


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Yes it was public ......


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great hunt & a great shot! He'll never forget this one.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Good for him.. He is hooked for life! Add that with the memories and nothing is sweeter!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That is one heck of a public buck congrats. It may take him awhile to beat that great buck.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, congrats to both of you !!! I have more fond moments of my two son's deer than just about any of the deer I've gotten over the past 38 years. Well done Dad !!!!


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice! That's a great story and also a great buck . Congratulations on a great buck and to many more years of memories.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story and a great Buck!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

awesome! congrats to your boy!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Great recap and congrats to your son. thats a great deer by anybodys measure. he will have a hard time topping that one.....but will have a blast trying.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome story and results!!

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Big congrats!! My deer hunting partner is my son and memories like that will indeed last a lifetime!!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I have many memories like that with my dad that I will cherish the rest of my life, now Im beginging to make new ones with my son, priceless, congrats!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great story and deer. Congrats


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

that's a great story and some thing both of u will never forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job
mrtwister


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job and great story. Nothing better then getting out in the woods with dad!!!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's awesome!! And great buck!! Love hunting with my dad and can't wait to take my son. Thanks for the story. He looks so happy


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats Ive hunted for twenty years to kill one like that.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow really great story and buck. As the trash can says "brute" for sure! Love it


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great story and great luck. I remember my first deer and I remember both my sons first deer. the memories will last a lifetime. congrats to the both of you.
sherman


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a great buck! Congrats to the both of you! Way to stick it out!


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

It's an official wall hanger..


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice looking mount!


----------

